# sharing music; rules?



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

so, as i've already entered into a music sharing scenario, I was wondering if there are any rules that need to be established before doing so?


----------



## Fetus (Apr 14, 2011)

I know on a few other forums I am a member of, it is only discussed discretely. Usually conversations go something like this:
"You don't know where I could find that album, do you?"
"Hmmm, I think _someone_ just uploaded it to RandomFileSharingSite. Isn't that nice of them?"
Obviously, every forum is different, but I can't imagine any would condone or be implicated in piracy...


----------



## Wy2quiet (Jun 29, 2010)

Sucks. In Canada we (as consumers) essentially paid the RIAA a tax (our CD-R's were levied) so we were essentially exempt from laws of downloading - it wasn't illegal per say ( downloading, not sharing).


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I always believe if you get some for free and enjoy it by the original . support the artist and the demanding the most the record company.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

DAT said:


> I always believe if you get some for free and enjoy it by the original . support the artist and the demanding the most the record company.


 
While I agree with this logic 100% I have a hard time paying retail for a whole cd that has but maybe 2 songs that I like. There are some exceptions that will have 3 lol or more but those are rare.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Please don't start linking websites known for piracy (and likely viruses). Anyone can do a google search for the album/artist/song name and keywords like torrent. So lets leave it at that.

Other than that, if you wish to speak about directly sharing digital music files with another member, please do so in PM or outside DIYMA.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

DAT said:


> I always believe if you get some for free and enjoy it by the original . support the artist and the demanding the most the record company.


Artists only get a small piece of the pie for their record releases. They earn much more through live performances and ads/commercials/endorsements. I personally would much rather support my favorite artists by paying 80 bucks for a seat at their concert than 15 for their album.


----------



## BJG (Feb 7, 2021)

schmiddr2 said:


> Please don't start linking websites known for piracy (and likely viruses). Anyone can do a google search for the album/artist/song name and keywords like torrent. So lets leave it at that.
> 
> Other than that, if you wish to speak about directly sharing digital music files with another member, please do so in PM or outside DIYMA.


Well there is the authoritative answer on music sharing.. and I will abide by those reasonable rules.


----------

